# Drunk cubing



## d4m4s74 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sup guys

Today I had a LAN party, (which after a few hours changed into a drinking fest) and after a while I was pretty drunk.

During a drinking game someone scrambled a 3x3 and I had to solve the cube under 50 seconds (if not I'd have to chug a whole beer), I did and got a staggering 31.5 seconds (it doesn't seem much, but my previous record was 45 seconds with a 1.05 minute average)
Am I just good at drunk cubing or is there some explanation, also, how does your speed change if you have alcohol in your system?


_time to learn some good algs and get drunk again, maybe I'll break the world record_


----------



## Brett (Nov 17, 2008)

Were there any skips? Dropping 15 seconds from your PB seems ridiculous.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe when you are drunk, you can't tell time. 
It might be 1:31.5.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe your friends were too drunk to scramble it properly, and you were too drunk to notice? I have always done marginally worse, maybe dropping from 20 to 27 average.


----------



## KConny (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm faster when I'm a little tipsy. Going slow and smooth. I got my first sub2 BLD that way. But drinking more than just a little bit makes me suck.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 17, 2008)

I did have an oll skip, but I also had one on my 45 seconds record

maybe I just have a high balmer peak (at a certain amount of alcohol your blood becomes thinner without numbing your brain yet, bringing more blood to your brains and increasing your reaction speed)


----------



## Garmon (Nov 17, 2008)

When I had a record of around 45, I beat it underwater, by more than 10 seconds. It was strange aswell.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 17, 2008)

what??
I dont drink. 
Its better.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 17, 2008)

Slower.
My megaminx can also be a breathalyser, if I am sup-2 (without two 10 pieces pops^^), then I'm drunk.
According to people who remember, my megaminx time at the Euro's after party was about 3 minutes


----------



## TMOY (Nov 17, 2008)

You're slow 
At the same party I was quite drunk too (but not as much as you were), I tried several megaminx solves too, and my times ranged between 2:30 and 3:15. I really didn't understand why some of them were that much slower than the others...


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Slower.
> My megaminx can also be a breathalyser, if I am sup-2 (without two 10 pieces pops^^), then I'm drunk.
> According to people who remember, my megaminx time at the Euro's after party was about 3 minutes



People who remember don't need the timer as a breathalyser. If someone rolls of a couch a dozen times in a few minutes.........

I am still amazed that the human body can be conditioned so much that solving a megaminx becomes easier than remaining seated.


----------



## webfox (Nov 17, 2008)

Slower.
Your thinking gets slower because of the alcohol.

BTW. I also have 15 seconds different between my best and average.
(My best had easy cross&f2l and it had a PLL skip.)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 17, 2008)

I seem to make more mistakes but continue regardless rather than recognising the mistake early enough to undo the damage. This can also account for some poor judgement in other areas of my life  (only joking of course)


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm much slower. Normally the light is poorer anyway, my recognition goes out of the window and I generally do not care anyway. I make a lot of mistakes too.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 18, 2008)

slower, slower... quite so. 

Much more dramatic effects arise when high... i dont smoke weed, but that one time that I tried it, I had to try speedcube in name of science to see what happens, and it was an absolute disaster. I think it was about a 50 second time? Best part about it was that I thought I was pretty fast


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://xkcd.com/323/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOS0sV2a24 ...see around 10:30, and around 35:20


----------



## shelley (Nov 18, 2008)

BLD memo is very hard when you're drunk.


----------



## mrCage (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi 

This is very easy to explain. When you drink you are breaking down psychological barriers, and are able to do things not possible when not drunk. Some guys couild never chat up a girl if not drunk. It can be the same effect with cubing I always did my best 5x5x5 times when i was very tired. That has sorta same effect i guess ...

Per


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2008)

I found out what happened

I borrowed the cube from a friend (didn't bring my own) and his was lubed

I just lubed my cube and I got 38 seconds without skips, an oll skip can easily change it to 31 (because I have a very slow oll, one alg for all possibilities)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 18, 2008)

shelley said:


> BLD memo is very hard when you're drunk.



I found it "impossible" after more than 1 beer. I forget sequences of numbers and my fingers forget some of their muscle memory. I tried a few times in our local bar, with bad results. Only once I did it, with one 20 oz beer, hardly any distractions or people... The bartender was my witness. I used a story to remember the 3OP edge cycles and corner cycles. Edge orientations are easy for me, just a 3 digit hex number. I memo corner orientations last and perform them first to make that task easier. (Note: 47th successful 3x3 BLD today, logged at myspace.com/rjohnson8ball.)


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Feb 21, 2014)

*Cubing Drunk?*

Well, I know this an out of the ordinary question. It probably won't even apply to about 60% of this community. I am wondering how many people cube drunk?.

I average around 40 seconds. Which I know is slow, but compared to when I started about 2 1/2 months ago, it is crazy good. 

I am 25 and I sometimes bring my cube to the bar or to parties I go to. It actually is pretty good for buying my drinks (scramble it and if I don't solve it in under a minute, you buy me a drink bet...for example) The thing is, when I am drunk, I normally solve my cube with a sub 30 average. I don't know why or how it happens, but I have my speedtimer app always on hand. when I am drinking it is used to keep track of the time. 

Anyone else cube drunk and actually get much better times than they do sober, and if so, why do you think that is?.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 21, 2014)

Strangely enough I know what you are talking about. I am not saying that I am better when I am actually drunk, but when I have had a couple drinks out with my friends or something, I do relax and get better times. I think that a small amount of alcohol makes me not stress over my times and lets me work more on just muscle memory rather than doubting myself on every move before I execute. This was the case with guitar hero also back in the day. And just to clarify, I am not an alcoholic. haha.


----------



## UB (Feb 21, 2014)

It does affect the time  You get slower or faster as your reflex and reaction changes to either slower or faster...


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 15, 2015)

So, how much slower are you after some alcohol?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 21, 2015)

depends on how much alcohol..
its basically a bell curve skewed right.
a little makes it a little better but after the sweet spot it goes downhill.
at least IMO from what I have seen.


----------



## rj (Oct 24, 2015)

Haven't tried. If I do, I don't remember.


----------

